# Laurel Wood Haunt



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Just mowed the lawn down for hopefully the final cut of the year. The stage is set. Two weeks until showtime. Time to get the decorations out of the attic.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Tsk tsk tsk, your running late.



















:lol: Sounds like a plan, any pictures?


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm really running late. I don't like to put stuff out til the weekend before. I don't trust people enough not to F with it.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Plus I don't want people to see everything two weeks prior and not be excited to see it when they're trick or treating.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I know, I was just messing with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aquarium is just teasing, ob Spooky1 and I don't put our things out early, either.

Feel free to post pictures of your props as they come out of storage.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I will take some pics. I'm hoping I can get everything done in two weeks time.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL, I decided NOT to mow. I'm sure the HOA will be after me before the next two weeks are up.....


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Set up the singing pumpkins in the garage to work out all the bugs for when they go into the front yard.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, the weather completely screwed everything up. Damn Nor'easter!


----------

